# Google changed from ENGLISH to DUTCH. Netherland. plzzzz help...



## kool (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey friends,

from last 10 days i didnt access my desktop and my cousin used only, Now whn i came back, when i search anything in google from firefox/chrome, it gives result in DUTCH language. And *google.nl* comes in address bar. And when i normally type www.google.com after desired search it gives one extra option at the bottom: Go to Google Netherland.

My youtube also now showing DUTCH language. Please guys help me to restore to ENGLISH language.

I've win 7, and BSNL broadband, i'm from BIHAR (INDIA).


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 9, 2010)

go to Google

Top right corner  click  *Search settings*  > 

Under Interface Language  select English , think this would solve ur problem , not sure


----------



## nims11 (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe ur cousin changed the proxy settings


----------



## kool (Oct 9, 2010)

i did everything, but still no solution. its happening in firefox and chrome


----------



## manaskumar (Oct 9, 2010)

Make sure your System's timezone is +5:30 Mumbai,Kolkata.
clear all the cookies of google.com
Finally check if your DNS servers are not of netherland.


----------



## kool (Oct 10, 2010)

manaskumar said:


> Make sure your System's timezone is +5:30 Mumbai,Kolkata.
> clear all the cookies of google.com
> Finally check if your DNS servers are not of netherland.



Bhai, sabkuch sahi hai..... timezone, region, lanugae etc. Proxy and DNS is blank in BSNL broadband. 


is it some type of virus kya?


----------



## kool (Oct 14, 2010)

just check this screenshots, now this is new problem in my PC. *lh3.ggpht.com/_4n30twbU7iQ/TLZcslOKPLI/AAAAAAAAAFY/A23Cj9FiDZE/s800/google.jpg


----------

